# Technologies of the next century



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Rethink everything.

That's what appears to be the goal of Elon Musk's companies.

What if the wasteful, toxic and cancerous technologies of today were to be replaced tomorrow with innovations that were sustainable, beneficial, and even provide significant reversal of the damages caused by the human race over millenia?

What if the Earth is f*k'd and the human race needs to start over on another planet like Mars? How do we do things the right way the next time around by ensuring a healthy and sustainable environment for our own survival?

We'll need to revolutionize the following:
1. How we grow our food
2. How we regulate temperature, humidity and ventilation
3. Housing/shelter
4. Transportation - short and long range
5. How we collect, filter and consume water
6. How we conserve, store and generate electric power
7. How we enhance our intellect and abilities by leveraging AI
8. Population control
9. Waste management
10. Weather management
...
The list goes on and on...

On Elon Musk's interview at the Joe Rogan Podcast we were offered a few hints of Tesla's future projects that could disrupt yet another set of industries including the HVAC market, housing market, and air transportation.

Whatever Elon's companies are innovating today could branch out towards a plethora of solutions for tomorrow. A current solar roof + powerwall solution could turn into an off-the-grid, energy independent Martian home of the future. A Boring Company tunnel network of the near future could turn into the main source of clean water and HVAC regulation for cities worldwide.

Please free to post articles and media regarding innovations that go beyond EVs that promise a bright and sustainable future. I'll start with some interesting links that I stumbled upon recently:

On-site housing at Giga: https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-is-...g-for-gigafactory-1-employees-says-elon-musk/

Tunnels could provide way more value that we thought:


----------

